# تسجيل الإختراعات .. براءات الإختراعات !! دعوة للنقاش



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
هذا موضوع وجدت انه من الأهمية فتحه للحوار والنقاش ..
يوجد في السعودية مركز علمي لبراءات الإختراعات 
كما يوجد في مصر وسوريا والأردن وكثير من الدول العربية ،
ناهيك عن وجود هيئات علمية تقوم بتسجيل الإختراعات لأي كائن كان ..
إلا أن هناك شروطا وإختبارات للتحقق من فاعلية الإختراع ..
يقوم بها مختصون على درجات علمية عليا قدموا بحوثا ودراسات ..
ولم يكونوا أبدا عوائق في سبيل التطوير..​ 
نعم دول العالم العربي .. وعلى غرارها الدول النامية..
لاتمتلك الوسائل اللازمة للبحث والتطوير
وهذا ليس تعجيزا او إنتقاصا من قدرات المهندسين والمثقفين العرب 
حيث نبغ هؤلاء في بيئات بحثية علمية خارج نطاق بلدانهم 
حتى الصيني والهندي والإندونيسي وغيرهم..​ 
إن تسجيل الإختراعات له هيئات وطنية ودولية ..
وأتمنى ان يقوم كل إنسان لديه إختراع ..
بعرض جهازه وإختراعه على الجهة المسئولة في بلده ..
ثم إن عجز به الحال فهناك كما ذكرت هيئات علمية دولية محايدة 
يهمها الإكتشافات والإختراعات ..مع وجود شروط ..
تساعد على إستثمار ذلك الإختراع وإفادة صاحبه ماديا ومعنويا..​ 
لقد مر بي بعض الأخوة الذين إعتقدوا أنهم إكتشفوا شيئا جديدا 
وبعد رؤية الإختراع والتحقق منه .. كانت فكرة مسبوقة 
أوعمل غير ناضج .. ​ 
لقد تم تسجيل العديد من الإختراعات بمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية 
وتقوم بتقديم الدعم المادي والمعنوي..​ 
وحسب علمي فإن الجمعية العلمية الملكية بالأردن تقوم بكثير من الأبحاث
ولديها تسجيل للإختراعات.​ 
والله الموفق .​ 
*مواقع براءات الاختراع*​ 
مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم التقنية
مكتب براءات الإختراع والعلامات التجارية الإمريكية
مكتب براءات الإختراع الأوروبي
مكتب براءات الإختراع الكندي
مكتب براءات الإختراع الأسترالي
مكتب براءات الإختراع الياباني
مكتب براءات دول مجلس لتعاون الخليجي​


----------



## عضو1 (11 يناير 2010)

نود أن نوضح هنا مسألة هامة جدا أن الكثير من المخترعين بعد أن توصلوا لأختراعاتهم الكثير منهم قد سجل اختراعه في بلده ولكن مع الأسف الشديد في البداية القائمين على مكتب حماية الملكية يعطوك من طرف اللسان حلاوة ويستقبلوك بأهل وسهلا ونحن نرحب بالمخترعين من أبناء البلد ولكن بعد ذلك ومن خلال المراجعات من أجل السؤال عن مصير ايداعك لاختراعك تذهب لتجد وجوه غير الوجوه وجوه عابسة ونفسيات وروتين وعدم احساس بأي مسؤولية وءاذا كان هناك ردود فتجدها غير مقنة ومع الأسف أن من يقوم بفحص اختراعك سواء جهلة علمية أو لجنة هو في الكثير من الاحيان أنهم غير مأهلين لذلك وبالتالي والبعض منهم يرفض الاختراع والمخترع لغرض في نفسة ربما لسرقة الاختراع أو للتعطيل وهناك الكثير من المخترعين واجهوا معاناة وما زالوا يواجهون حتى هذه اللحظة وهناك من أكد بأن اختراعه سرق أو تم تسريبه وأن هناك جهات شركات أو جامعات أو حتى مراكز أبحاث قد تم العمل على اختراعات مشابهة لاختراتهم وبالتالي تعرض هذا الاختراع للسرقة أرجو لم يريد أن يعرف الحقيقة المرة عن معاناة المخترعين سواء في سوريا أو مصر أو السعودية أو أي بلد عربي أن يبحث عن ذلك في موقع جوجل ستجدون الكثير من المعاناة والمؤاسي التي واجهت هذا المخترع وهذا ما أكده بعض المسؤولين أيضا عن حجم المعاناة التي يتعرض لها المخترع العربي ءالا في حالة واحدة فقط ءاذا كان هذا المخترع عنده ظهر مدعوم واسطة والكثير منهم لهم الله عز وجل يبحثون عن من ينصفهم ويدعم اختراعتهم ومن أجل ذلك لابد من آلية واستراتجية جديدة لايجاد جهة متخصصة في البحث عن المخترعين الحقيقيين واختراعتهم ومن ثم دعمهم والأخذ بيدهم من أجل أن ترى اختراتهم النور ونحن كنا أول من طالب بايجاد شركة أو مركز أبحاث لدعم المخترعين وكان الموضوع مثبت في قسم الطاقة البديلة لكن للأسف لم نجد صدى وجدية في هذا الأمر لا من قبل الاعضاء ولا حتى من ءادارة الموقع كانت هناك تعليقات وكلام انشائي وعراقيل لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع ..

ولكن نقول ( صبر جميل والله المستعان ) لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ..

لك الله أخي المخترع العربي لك الله ..


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا 

وارى صحه ماذكره االخ العضو1

من المشاكل اللتى يجدها الكثير من المخترعين 

لذالك اقترح ان نقوم بانشاء منتدى متخصص للمخترعين 
ويكون هذا المنتدى به اقسام 
مثلا قشم للشكاوى والمشاكل الخاصة بالتسجيبل وطرقه 

وقسم خاص بالمساعدة الفنية والدعم العلمى للاعضاء 

يقدم العلم المطلوب للاختراعات 

وقسم للاخبار العالمية للاختراعات والجديد وقسم للافكار الجديدة او حتى نصف الفكرة الغير مكتمله لدى صاحبها

ومنه هنا سيتم التعاون وتقديم الدعم الفنى والعلمى

وسيكون منتدنا اول منتدى على مستوى العالم العلربي يقدم تلك الخدمة الفريدة للعالم اجمع 
وان كان هناك تكاليف مادية للمنتدى فاعتقد ان الاخوة بالمنتدى لن يبخلون بتولي ذالك 
فهذا افضل من فكرة تاجير شقه للتجارب نظرا لانها غير مرخصه لمثل ذالك ومشاكل كثيرة 
فالافضل التبرع بتلك الخمسة الالاف دولار الللتى وعدتنا بها اخى الكريم د محمد ياشراحيل للمنتدى لانشاء موقع ومنتدى متخصص بالدعم الفنى العلمى 

وتلك خطوة ستكون الاولى من نوعها فى العالم العربي فقط لانها منتشرة بالمنتديات الاجنبية 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## حسن59 (11 يناير 2010)

السيد الفاضل / د محمد بشراحيل
 

 تحية طيبة وبعد​  اشكرك على مجهدك واهتمامك بالاخترعات والمخترعين
فى البداية احب ان اوضح موضوع التسجيل فى المراكز الحكومية فالتسجيل يأخذ كثيرا من الوقت حوالى ثلاث سنوات واكثر وعن تجربتى الشخصية لقد اودعت اوراق الاختراع فى معهد البحوث منذ سنة تقربيا وقالت لى العاملة على ذلك تجى تسأل بعد سنة وشهرين وتدفع الرسوم السنوية 
ان بعض او كثيرا من المخترعين يعتقدون انهم توصلوا الى شىء . 
والسبب هو: 
عدم وجود مجموعات عمل تتنقاش فما بينها وتقدم المسنادة الفنية. 
عدم وجود مركز او مكان يجتمع فيه المخترعون فى مجال الطاقة المتجددة للتشاورعلى الواقع وتنفيذ الاخترعات حتى تعمل .
معظم الذين يحاولون اختراع شىء ينفذوه فى منازلهم متكتمين على ما توصلوا اليه
خوف من سرقة افكارهم او لاعدم وجود مركز بحث يلجوأ اليه ليعطيهم الدعم الفنى اللازم
اما بخصوص مداخلت الاخ /فجر الصباح عن عدم قانونية معهد البحث الخاص فعتقدان فى معظم دول العالم المتقدم بها آلالف من معاهد البحوث الخاصة التى يلجأ اليها المخترعين لتنفيذ اختراعتهم وابتكارتهم
وكما قلت يا د/ محمد بشراحيل يجب ان ناخذ خطوه الى الامام ان ملتقى المهندسين العرب ملتقى كبير يجب ان يتميز بفعل شىء على ارض الواقع يفيد به امتنا العربية
استحلفك بالله يا د/ محمد بشراحيل ان تهتم بهذا الموضوع والمذكور ايضا فى موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل
الموجود بالقسم وسترى باذن الله نتائج مبهره

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

حسن59 قال:


> السيد الفاضل / د محمد بشراحيل
> 
> 
> تحية طيبة وبعد​  اشكرك على مجهدك واهتمامك بالاخترعات والمخترعين
> ...


للتصحيح 

عدم قانونية اتخاذ الشقق السكنية معمل للتجارب 
فهى مخصصه للسكن 

ومكان التجارب المعاهد والمعامل المخصصة لذالك

ولم ااذكر شيئا عن



> عدم قانونية معهد البحث الخاص فعتقدان فى



معهد البحث الخاص له شروطه وصلاحياته والشقق السكنية يمكن ان تؤدى الى المسائلة الجنائية او اتهام الافراد المتواجيدن بها بانهم يخططون لشئ ما وانت تعلم تماما مالذى يحدث في وقتنا الحالى 

وسرقة الاخترعات شئ وارد جدا 


من مشاركة الاعضاء بالمنتدى 

ومنها 





> نود أن نوضح هنا مسألة هامة جدا أن الكثير من المخترعين بعد أن توصلوا لأختراعاتهم الكثير منهم قد سجل اختراعه في بلده ولكن مع الأسف الشديد في البداية القائمين على مكتب حماية الملكية يعطوك من طرف اللسان حلاوة ويستقبلوك بأهل وسهلا ونحن نرحب بالمخترعين من أبناء البلد ولكن بعد ذلك ومن خلال المراجعات من أجل السؤال عن مصير ايداعك لاختراعك تذهب لتجد وجوه غير الوجوه وجوه عابسة ونفسيات وروتين وعدم احساس بأي مسؤولية وءاذا كان هناك ردود فتجدها غير مقنة ومع الأسف أن من يقوم بفحص اختراعك سواء جهلة علمية أو لجنة هو في الكثير من الاحيان أنهم غير مأهلين لذلك وبالتالي والبعض منهم يرفض الاختراع والمخترع لغرض في نفسة ربما لسرقة الاختراع أو للتعطيل وهناك الكثير من المخترعين واجهوا معاناة وما زالوا يواجهون حتى هذه اللحظة وهناك من أكد بأن اختراعه سرق أو تم تسريبه وأن هناك جهات شركات أو جامعات أو حتى مراكز أبحاث قد تم العمل على اختراعات مشابهة لاختراتهم وبالتالي تعرض هذا الاختراع للسرقة أرجو لم يريد أن يعرف الحقيقة المرة عن معاناة المخترعين سواء في سوريا أو مصر أو السعودية أو أي بلد عربي أن يبحث عن ذلك في موقع جوجل ستجدون الكثير من المعاناة والمؤاسي التي واجهت هذا المخترع وهذا ما أكده بعض المسؤولين أيضا عن حجم المعاناة التي يتعرض لها المخترع العربي ءالا في حالة واحدة فقط ءاذا كان هذا المخترع عنده ظهر مدعوم واسطة والكثير منهم لهم الله عز وجل يبحثون عن من ينصفهم ويدعم اختراعتهم ومن أجل ذلك لابد من آلية واستراتجية جديدة لايجاد جهة متخصصة في البحث عن المخترعين الحقيقيين واختراعتهم ومن ثم دعمهم والأخذ بيدهم من أجل أن ترى اختراتهم النور ونحن كنا أول من طالب بايجاد شركة أو مركز أبحاث لدعم المخترعين وكان الموضوع مثبت في قسم الطاقة البديلة لكن للأسف لم نجد صدى وجدية في هذا الأمر لا من قبل الاعضاء ولا حتى من ءادارة الموقع كانت هناك تعليقات وكلام انشائي وعراقيل لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع ..
> 
> ولك


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

*لمزيد من التوضيح*


مازالت اووكد اهمية نقطة التعاوت على مستوى نشر العلم حتى يتفهمه الجميع ومنهم هؤلاء العملين بتلك اللجان 

وانتشار العلم يزيد عدد المخترعين وبالتالى يزيد من فرصه 

فان عجزنا عن توفير المعلومه على الانترنت لكل مخترع 

فلن يكون هناك مركز للدعم 

فتكلفة المراكز اللتى تدعم المخترعين بملايين الدولالارات و
وبالاضافة لابد ان تكون بكل دوله وتلك ميزانيات ضخمة لن يتولها افراد

اما فكرة الاخ المشرف ففكرة ممتازة وعليناتقديم الدعم بالمعلومة والكلمة والتجربة للمخترعين 
 *  
وارى صحه ماذكره االاخ العضو1

من المشاكل اللتى يجدها الكثير من المخترعين 

لذالك اقترح ان نقوم بانشاء منتدى متخصص للمخترعين 
ويكون هذا المنتدى به اقسام 
مثلا قسم للشكاوى والمشاكل الخاصة بالتسجيبل وطرقه 

وقسم خاص بالمساعدة الفنية والدعم العلمى للاعضاء 

يقدم العلم المطلوب للاختراعات 

وقسم للاخبار العالمية للاختراعات والجديد وقسم للافكار الجديدة او حتى نصف الفكرة الغير مكتمله لدى صاحبها

ومن هنا سيتم التعاون وتقديم الدعم الفنى والعلمى الفعلي وليس مجرد الكلام

وسيكون منتدنا اول منتدى على مستوى العالم العربي يقدم تلك الخدمة الفريدة للعالم اجمع 
*
*
*
* وان كان هناك تكاليف مادية للمنتدى فاعتقد ان الاخوة بالمنتدى لن يبخلون بتولي ذالك 
فهذا افضل من فكرة تاجير شقه للتجارب نظرا لانها غير مرخصه لمثل ذالك ومشاكل كثيرة 
فالافضل التبرع بتلك الخمسة الالاف دولار الللتى وعدتنا بها اخى الكريم د محمد ياشراحيل للمنتدى لانشاء موقع ومنتدى متخصص بالدعم الفنى العلمى 

وتلك خطوة ستكون الاولى من نوعها فى العالم العربي فقط لانها منتشرة بالمنتديات الاجنبية 
*


*وبالتالى نستطيع من خلال مواقعنا تشجيع المخترعين على تجاوز العقبات اللتى تواجههم وحل كافة مشاكلهم  وتقديم الدعم لكل اعضاء المنتدى وتوجيههم الى الابواب الصحيحة 
*
*وان كانت هناك مشاكل صعبه فيمكننا مخاطبة المراكز والقائمين عليها فى بلد المخترع
*
*حتى لايصابوا بالاحباط
*
*
*
*
*
* وشكرا لكم *​



اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت الفكرة اكثر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
> 
> فالافضل التبرع بتلك الخمسة الالاف دولار الللتى وعدتنا بها اخى الكريم د محمد ياشراحيل للمنتدى لانشاء موقع ومنتدى متخصص بالدعم الفنى العلمى
> 
> ...


 


fagrelsabah قال:


> *فهذا افضل من فكرة تاجير شقه للتجارب نظرا لانها غير مرخصه لمثل ذالك ومشاكل كثيرة *
> *فالافضل التبرع بتلك الخمسة الالاف دولار الللتى وعدتنا بها اخى الكريم د محمد ياشراحيل للمنتدى *​


 

الأخ الكريم fagrelsabah
بارك الله فيك .. 

للإيضاح :
لم يسبق لي ان ذكرت مبلغ 5000 دولار ..
في ايٍ من مشاركاتي .. وفقك الله .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا رابط لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية
King Abdulaziz City For Science and Tecnology

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/ar/Pages/default.aspx

وهذا رابط لطلب براءاة غختراع حتى وإن كلت من خارج المملكة 
فكثير من البراءات المسجلة من خارج المملكة

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/ar/innovation/patents/pages/patentsforms.aspx​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

الرئيسية



خريطة الموقع



اتصل بنا



English .iballoonstyle { DISPLAY: none; Z-INDEX: 10; POSITION: absolute; }[تسجيل الدخول] [مستخدم جديد]



اسم المستخدم * كلمة المرور * تذكرني المرة القادمة. ​نسيت اسم المستخدم؟ التسجيل نسيت كلمة المرور؟ 


 عن المدينة



البحوث



الابتكار



الخدمات



مدينتي 









الملكية الصناعية



المهام



النظام واللائحة التنفيذية



الشروط والنماذج



براءات الاختراع



النماذج الصناعية



الأصناف النباتية



التصميمات التخطيطية



نشرات براءات الاختراع



الإتفاقيات والمعاهدات ذات العلاقة



شهادات النماذج الصناعية



مراحل سير الطلب



إحصائيات



الأسئلة المتكررة



اتصل بنا

حاضنات التقنية ومراكز الابتكار



حاضنة بادر لتقنية المعلومات والاتصالات 

تشجيع التميز والابتكار



جائزة المراعي



مسابقة الرياضيات والفيزياء





 عربي



الابتكار



الابتكار
الابتكار






[*]الملكية الصناعية
[*]حاضنات التقنية ومراكز الابتكار 
[*]تشجيع التميز والابتكار


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

الجمعية العلمية الملكية الأردنية 

http://www.rss.gov.jo/Index_a.aspx

المركز الأردني للإبداعات

http://www.jic.jo/arabic/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=34&Itemid=28

مركز الإبداع الأردني الجمعية العلمية الملكية 

 

 
*



الريادة والإبداع*
إن استثمار المهارات الريادية والأفكار الإبداعية والكامنة لدى شعب بلد صغير مثل الأردن سيعمل حتماً على تعزيز الميزات التنافسية للاقتصاد الأردني، وسيساهم في تحقيق الرخاء الاقتصادي من خلال تطوير القدرات التصديرية وخلق فرص عمل مستدامة. إن انتقال المجتمع الأردني إلى مجتمع ريادي يتطلب تكاتف وتكامل جهود جميع مؤسسات المجتمع المحلي لدعم ورعاية الرياديين و المبدعين الأردنيين.
*



حاضنة الأعمال*
يقدم مركز الإبداع الأردني للمهندسين والمؤسسات الصناعية في الجمعية العلمية الملكية، والذي يشكل النموذج الأول لحاضنة أعمال صناعية وتكنولوجية في الأردن، منظومة متكاملة من الخدمات تجمع بين عمليات تطوير الأعمال والبنى التحتية والأفراد مثل خدمات الأعمال الإدارية والمالية والتسويقية والفنية المساندة، إضافةً إلى توفير المكان المناسب بهدف تهيئة المناخ المناسب للرياديين من أفراد أو مجموعات أو شركات صغيرة وناشئة، ومساعدتهم لتطوير الأفكار الهندسية الريادية إلى مؤسسات أعمال ناجحة تقدم منتجات / خدمات تجارية ذات قيمة مضافة عالية.
وتعمل حاضنات الأعمال في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وغيرها بشكل واسع وتعتبر أداة تطوير تنموي واقتصادي فعالة حيث يوجد في العالم ما يقارب (4000) حاضنة أعمال متعددة الاختصاصات. ونعمل نحن في مركز الإبداع الأردني لتحقيق مثل هذا النجاح في المملكة.
*



مركز الإبداع الأردني*
تم تأسيس مركز الإبداع الأردني من خلال المبادرة المشتركة ما بين الجمعية العلمية الملكية ونقابة المهندسين الأردنيين وغرفة صناعة عمان وبمساعدة من المشروع الأوروبي الأردني لتحديث وتطوير المؤسسات الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم (إجادة EJADA) وقد تم إنشاؤه من أجل توفير بيئة مناسبة وآمنة للمبدعين وأصحاب الأفكار الريادية من المهندسين الأردنيين لتطوير أفكارهم الريادية والخروج بمشاريع ناجحة ودائمة.
*



الجهات الداعمة للمركز*

الجمعية العلمية الملكية.
غرفة صناعة عمان.
نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين.
المؤسسة الأردنية لتطوير المشاريع الاقتصادية.
*



رسالة مركز الإبداع الأردني*
المساعدة في تطوير الأفكار الريادية ذات الطبيعة الهندسية وتحويلها إلى مؤسسات أعمال تحقق الثراء لأصحابها وللمجتمع عن طريق دعم الرياديين للبدء بإنشاء مؤسسات أعمال جديدة وناجحة، ودعم المؤسسات القائمة لتطوير منتجات/ خدمات ذات قيمة مضافة عالية تمكنها من التعرف على والوصول إلى أسواق جديدة وخلق فرص عمل ماهرة ومن ثم مساعدتها للارتقاء إلى مرحلة الاستقلال والاستدامة.
*



أهداف المركز*

تقديم الخدمات المميزة لإنشاء مشاريع إبداعية دائمة.
تهيئة المناخ المناسب للشركات القائمة لإنشاء مشاريع جانبية جديدة.
خلق فرص عمل جديدة و دائمة.
رفع كفاءة المؤسسات الصغيرة و المتوسطة عن طريق نقل المهارات و التقنيات الجديدة.
ليكون المركز الأساس لتأسيس مراكز إبداع جديدة تكون كحاضنات أعمال في أماكن متعددة في المملكة.
المبادرة نحو مجتمع داعم للمشاريع الصغيرة و المتوسطة.
*



الجهات المستهدفة*
أي شخص أو مجموعة أو مؤسسة تحمل فكرة ريادية تتعلق بالصناعات الهندسية و يمكن تطبيقها تجارياً و تحتاج إلى مساعدة إضافية لتطويرها و إخراجها إلى حيز الوجود. ويتم ذلك عن طريق التقدم بطلب للمركز موضحاً الفكرة، التقنية المستخدمة، السوق المستهدف، فريق العمل، الاحتياجات المالية...الخ.
لذلك فإن المركز يرحب بأصحاب الأفكار والمشاريع التي تتوفر فيها الشروط التالية:

ذا بعد هندسي أو صناعي.
قابل للتطبيق الصناعي ويمكن تسويقه تجارياً.
الجدية ولا يشترط أن يكون الإبداع جوهرياً.
التقيد بحقوق الملكية الفكرية وقوانين براءات الاختراع.
يمكن للشركات والأفراد التقدم بطلب الإقامة.
تعطى الأولوية للأفكار والمشاريع التي:
يعمل عليها أكثر من شخص واحد.
تستخدم أجهزة ومختبرات الجمعية العلمية الملكية.

*



المقيمون*
يحق لأي مواطن أردني لديه فكرة إبداعية تتعلق بالصناعات الهندسية التقدم بطلب للمركز موضحاً الفكرة، التقنية المستخدمة، السوق المستهدف، فريق العمل، خطة تنفيذ المشروع، الاحتياجات المالية...الخ، وسيعطى المهندسون الرياديون والمتفرغون للعمل على تطوير أفكارهم والأعضاء في نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين أولوية واهتماماً خاصاً.
تعمل لجنة الإدارة في مركز الإبداع الأردني على تقييم الأفكار بشفافية ووفق معايير دقيقة وواضحة، وتعمل إدارة المركز على مساعدة المقيمين في تحضير خطة العمل ووضع خطة العمل للسنة الأولى والثانية لفترة الإقامة. يمكن لبعض المشاريع التي تتوافق مع معايير محددة الحصول على منحة مالية من نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين أو من مصادر تمويلية أخرى.
*



الخدمات المقدمة*
يتميز مركز الإبداع الأردني بتقديم منظومة متكاملة من الخدمات تجمع بين عمليات تطوير الأعمال والبنية التحتية والأفراد، بحيث يتم تقديم خدمات الأعمال والخدمات الفنية للمقيمين فيه من أصحاب المشاريع والتي من شأنها مساعدتهم على تطوير وتوسيع أعمالهم، يتم تقديم خدمات مجانية تتعلق بتطوير الأعمال كما ويتم الاستعانة بمؤسسات استشارية متخصصة وخبراء من ذوي الاختصاص. ويقدم المركز الخدمات التالية:

 *الخدمات المكتبية:* يحصل المقيم على:
مكتب كامل مجهز بحاسوب شخصي وهاتف وخدمة الإنترنت.
خدمات مشتركة مثل الخدمات السكرتارية والطباعة والتصوير والفاكس.
غرفة اجتماعات مشتركة ومجهزة تجهيزاً كاملا.
توفر الحراسة الأمنية والمواقف الآمنة للسيارات.
إضافة إلى توفر إمكانية العمل على مدى 24 ساعة في اليوم وسبعة أيام في الأسبوع.


*خدمات الأعمال مثل:* يحصل المقيم على 10 – 20 يوماً من الاستشارات المجانية في المجالات التالية:
تأسيس و تسجيل الشركة.
وضع خطة العمل.
دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع.
استراتيجيات التسويق والاتصال.
بحوث السوق.
التخطيط المالي.
خدمات الدعم التسويقية ( التعريف بالشركة، مواد دعائية وتطوير الموقع الإلكتروني).
إدارة الحسابات (الميزانية، التدفق النقدي، الكلفة والتسعير).
نظم المعلومات الإدارية.


*الخدمات الفنية مثل:*
يحصل المقيم على خصم مقداره 50% على كلفة الخدمات الفنية والفحوصات المخبرية مقدمة من الجمعية العلمية الملكية. 
كما يمكن للمقيم الاستفادة من الخدمات الأخرى المتوفرة في كافة مرافق الجمعية العلمية الملكية والاجتماع مع المهندسين وأصحاب الخبرة والكفاءة.


*الدعم المادي *
تغطي نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين كونها أحد مؤسسي المركز المهندس المقيم في المركز بنسبة 50% من رسم الإقامة الشهرية البالغ 150 ديناراً، كما تقدم النقابة للمهندس حديث التخرج المقيم في المركز منحة شهرية مقدارها 150 ديناراً. 
كما ويقوم برنامج تحديث وتطوير المشاريع الاقتصادية JUMP دعماً مالياً للشركات المقيمة في المركز بحد أعلى مقداره 15 ألف دينار.

*



أهم الإنجازات*
وفيما يلي ابرز الإنجازات التي تمت في مركز الإبداع الأردني: 

استضافة عشرة مشاريع هندسية لثلاثة عشر ريادي، وتم تخريج ثلاثة منها.
تسجيل براءة اختراع لأداة حارس الأنف المانع للشخير.
تسجيل براءة اختراع نظام عزل حراري متكامل لجدران المباني ذات الواجهات الحجرية
تسجيل ملكية فكرية لمنظومة عيون الإبداع منظومة الثراء المادي والمعنوي.
تسجيل ثلاث علامات تجارية.
الفوز بالمركز الأول في مسابقة الأميرة سمية للريادة 2006.
الفوز بالمركز الأول في مسابقة جمعية الرواد الشباب 2006.
حصل الدكتور نصري الزير على ميدالية فضية في المعرض الدولي للاختراعات في الشرق الأوسط.
عقد اتفاقية شراكة مع معهد هنري تودر في لوكسمبرج.
الإشراف على تقديم (55) دورة/محاضرة/ورشة عمل للرياديين.
ترويج المركز بالمشاركة في (62) دورة/محاضرة/ورشة عمل.
*



عنوان المركز*
الطابق الأرضي من مبنى الإدارة القديم / الجمعية العلمية الملكية
هاتف: 5343281-06 
فاكس: 5343282-06 
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] هذا البريد محمى من المتطفلين , تحتاج إلى تشغيل الجافا سكريبت لمشاهدته / [email protected] هذا البريد محمى من المتطفلين , تحتاج إلى تشغيل الجافا سكريبت لمشاهدته 
العنوان البريدي: مركز الإبداع الأردني
الجمعية العلمية الملكية
ص. ب. 1438 الجبيهة، 
عمان11941 ، الأردن


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

الجمهورية العربية السورية 
فهذا عنوان الجمعية السورية للمخترعين
http://www.syrianinventors.org/index3.htm​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

الجمهورية العربية المصرية 
أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا ​ 
http://www.asrt.sci.eg/ar/​ 

عن جريدة الشرق الأوسط ​ 
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=14&article=155344&issueno=8858​ 

750 براءة اختراع سجلت في مصر هذا العام




القاهرة: «الشرق الأوسط» 
اعلن الدكتور فوزي الرفاعي رئيس أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا ان عدد براءات الاختراع التي تم تسجيلها في مصر هذا العام بلغت 750 براءة من بينها 116 براءة اختراع لمصريين. 
وأكد ان عدد براءات الاختراع السنوية على مستوى العالم يصل الى مليون براءة تصل نسبة البراءات القابلة للتنفيذ الى براءة واحدة من بين كل 100، مشيرا الى:
 ان اعتماد براءة الاختراع لا بد أن تتوافر فيه ثلاثة شروط أساسية هي:

1- الجدة أي يكون جديدا على المستوى العالمي و
2- قابلية التطبيق الصناعي و
3- وجود الخطوة الإبداعية فيه. 

وقال فوزي في الاجتماع الواحد والاربعين لنادي أصدقاء منتجي برامج الكومبيوتر ان هناك أخطاء كبيرة يقع فيها المخترعون المصريون أهمها عدم الاحتفاظ بالمعلومات الدقيقة عن تنفيذ الاختراع أثناء تقديم طلب الحصول على براءة، وذلك في الوقت الذي يقوم فيه المخترعون الأجانب بتدوين بيانات لا توصل من يطلع عليها الى امكانية تنفيذها. 
وأشار الى انه تم تشكيل وحدة بالاكاديمية تقوم باختيار خمس براءات سنويا وتقوم الأكاديمية بتمويل تصنيع الاستخدام الأولي للاختراع وذلك حتى يقوم المستثمر بالاطلاع عليه ومن ثم الاستفادة منه. 
وأوضح انه منذ خمس سنوات «بدأنا في عملية تطوير لنقل أعمال مكتب براءات الاختراع بالأكاديمية من العمل الورقي الى الدورة الالكترونية من خلال نظام معلومات متميز»، كما تم انشاء موقع للمكتب على شبكة الانترنت يوفر دليل التقدم بطلب الحصول علي براءة الاختراع ودليل طلب براءة تصميمات تخطيطية للدوائر المتكاملة وطلب المعلومات غير المفصح عنها ثم يقدم نماذج تقديم الطلبات المعتمدة لكل طلب من هذه الطلبات والرسوم الخاصة به، ويتيح الموقع كذلك خدمة التسجيل الالكتروني لطلبات براءات الاختراع، كما يوفر التقارير والمعلومات التي تصدر عن المكتب والنص الكامل لقانون براءات الاختراع ولائحته التنفيذية، وأكد ان الموقع سيساهم في تشجيع المخترعين والمبتكرين المصريين للتقدم ببراءات اختراعاتهم. 
وقال المهندس حمدي الشايب الرئيس السابق لجمعية المبتكرين والمخترعين المصرية انه يجب وضع خطة قومية للنهوض بالاختراعات وذلك من خلال الاهتمام بتنشئة الطالب منذ الصغر على تنمية مهارات الابتكار. وأشار الى أن المشكلة الرئيسية لأي مخترع مصري هي كيفية تسويق اختراعه وهذا لن يحدث إلا من خلال الشركات، مؤكدا وجود نقص واضح في عدد المخترعين الحقيقيين في مصر لعدم وجود الدعم المادي الأمر الذي يدفعهم لهجرة الابتكار والاختراع لدول أخرى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

*مكتب براءات الاختراع لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية*
http://www.gccpo.org/

----------------

اما في بعض الدول الغربية 

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
http://www.uspto.gov/

المملكة المتحدة
http://www.ipo.gov.uk/

اليابان
http://www.jpo.go.jp/


أستراليا
http://www.ipaustralia.gov.au/​


----------



## حسن59 (11 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز/ فجر الصباح

  انا معك ولكن اريد ان نفكر ساويا في موضوع مركز الابحاث الخاص يمكن تنفيذة واستخراج التصاريح الخاصة به بكل سهولة وهو غير مكلف على الاطلاق ونحن نعمل فى مجال الطاقة النظيفة

  لايوجد مخترع فى العالم لدية اختراع كبير ينشره على موقع نت قبل تسجيله

  الموقع الموجود حاليا يستوعب النقاش فى كل المجالات

  الاخترعات تحتاج فنين و معاونين لتصنيع اجزاء من الاختراع حتا يكتمل وهذا مستحيل عن طريق المراسلة
​ كيف سوف تساعد المخترع وانت لاتري الاختراع وهذا يعطى الفرصة لكل مدعى ان يقول مايريد​

 والصح يجب ان يكون هناك مركز تتم فيه التجارب وتفرز به الاختراعات ويتم فيه تفعيل الاخترعات وسيكون له مردود اقتصادى 
كيف نفعل شىء ويكون له مردوداقتصادى اوتستفيد منه البشرية او يكون علامة فى تاريخ امتنا دون ان ننفذه على ارض الواقع​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل مهندس حسن ​ 
اولا : أخي حسن انا عند كلمتي في المساعدة المادية حسب ما ذكرت لك​ 


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الكريم المهندس حسن
> اشكر لك ثقتك والأمل الذي يبعث القوة والهمة في النفوس ..
> ...


 
ثانيا : ارجو ان تكون قد قمت بمراسلة المشرف العام (المهندس) على الخاص


 
او الكتابة في قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات فليست لدي فكرة عما وصلت إليه المناقشات معكما.​ 

ثالثا : لقد كتبت هذا الموضوع حتى يتمكن المخترعون والدارسون ومن لديه رغبة في
تسجيل إختراعه او تجربته .. بالإتصال بهذه الجهات.​ 
رابعا : أخي الفاضل إن ملتقى المهندسين العرب ملتقى غير ربحي قام بإنشاءه الأخ الفاضل 
المهندس ومن ثم إنضم إلى الإدارة والإشراف العام أخوة أفاضل 
قاموا بالمؤازرة الفنية والمعنوية والعلمية والمادية 
وعددهم لايتجاوز الخمسة اعضاء..​ 
خامسا : للعلم والإحاطة فلايوجد لأي مشرف سواء مشرف عام او مراقب او إستشاري او مشرف قسم 
رواتب او مكافآت إنما هي أعمال تطوعية إختيارية يقومون بها إبتغاء وجه الله .. 
وتقديم المعونة والدعم العلمي والمعرفي والإشرافي إلى إخوانهم المهندسين والأعضاء الأفاضل.​ 
ارجو ان نساهم جميعا في الملتقى بشكل ايجابي 
واسأل المولى التوفيق للجميع.​


----------



## حسن59 (13 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل د / محمد بشراحيل
اشكرك مره ثانيه على اهتمامك بالاختراعات و المخترعين وبث الامل من جديد.
ان شاء الله سوف اراسل المشرف العام /المهندس على الخاصية وسأوفيكم بما توصلت اليه
كما اشكر جميع من قاموا بأنشاء هذا الصرح العظيم 
 "  ملتقى المهندسين العرب"​


----------



## م.عماد ك (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي د.محمد باشراحيل على هذا الإقتراح الطيب وجعله الله لك في ميزان حسنات أعمالك
وأنا أنضم لكم ,,,,,و
أخي الكريم 
لي ملاحظة وهي تأكيد لما سبق ذكره الأخوة قبلي ,,,,أنه لا يؤمن مكر بعض تلك المؤسسات المذكورة آنفا(لي علم بهذا)
ويوجد طرق أكثر فعالية وضمان للإختراع ...
إن إحتجتم لشئ فأنا على إستعداد بإذن الله تعالى ,, 
ماديا أو عمليا 
أعاننا الله وإياكم على مافيه خير مصلحة دنيانا وآخرتنا بما ينفع به الأمة 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يناير 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي د.محمد باشراحيل على هذا الإقتراح الطيب وجعله الله لك في ميزان حسنات أعمالك
> وأنا أنضم لكم ,,,,,و
> أخي الكريم
> لي ملاحظة وهي تأكيد لما سبق ذكره الأخوة قبلي ,,,,أنه لا يؤمن مكر بعض تلك المؤسسات المذكورة آنفا(لي علم بهذا)
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم م. عماد ك 
بارك الله فيك .. وشكرا لك على تفاعلك الإيجابي..
هناك عدة طرق ووسائل لتسجيل الأختراع سواء دوليا او محليا.. 
وأعتقد ان على المرء ان يسلك السبل والقنوات الرسمية قبل ان ييأس..​ 
والمؤمن كيس فطن .. عليه ان يعرف الصدق من الخداع..
نعم هناك أناس عديمي الضمير ..
ويأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل (الإختراع طبعا به كسب مادي)​ 
في الحقيقة لدى السعودية بمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية 
برنامج يضمن حقوق الآخرين ..​ 
ولو إستعرضت البراءات وحقوق الملكية لوجدت أن بعضها مسجل بأسماء أجنبية .​ 
المدينة على جانب كبير من الموثوقية.. 
ويشغل رئاستها الدكتور صالح العذل.. دكتور في الهندسة الميكانيكية ..
حاصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة بيركيلي Berkely (ثالث أفضل جامعة في الهندسة الميكانيكية في امريكا)
والماجستير من جامعة ستانفورد Stanford (ثاني أفضل جامعة في أمريكا بالهندسة الميكانيكية)​ 
وقد درسني عدة مواد في منتصف السبعينات(1972-1975) 
منها التحكم الآلي ، وقوى المواد Strength of Materials، والديناميكا والإستاتيكا​ 
ما اوردت السيرة السابقة إلا لحث الأخوة للكتابة للمدينة ومعرفة ما لديها..​ 
أشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير ... 
ووفقنا وإياك لما ينفع دنيانا وآخرتنا.​


----------



## حسن59 (15 يناير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل د/ محمد بشراحيل
 تحية طيبة وبعد​ لقد أرسلت هذة الرسالة الى كل من:السيد الفاضل المهندس المشرف العام للملتقى
والسيد الفاضل مهاجر المشرف العام للملتقى
والى قسم الشكاوى والأقتراحات
وقد أجاب السيد الفاضل مهاجر المشرف العام للملتقى

 * لاخ الفاضل / المهندس المشرف العام مهاجر
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته التمس فتح الموضوع 
 تمهيــــــــــــــــــــد: 
​  الموضوع هـــــــــــــو :

انشاء مكان كمركز بحث صغير للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة فى احدى الدول لعربية التى يرغب بها الاعضاء تحت اشراف ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويكون عبارة عن مركز خاص لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يتوفر به بعض الامكانيات لمساعدةالباحثين والمخترعين على تنفيذ الابتكارات والاختراعات الخاصة بالطاقةالنظيفةا

وهذا المشروع باذن الله سيكون البداية لمساعدة المخترعين العرب علي تنفيذاختراعاتهم الخاصة بالطاقة المتجددة وسوف يخرج منها باذن الله اختراعات عظيمة ترفع من شأن امتنا العربية 
وسيتم فيه فرز الاختراعات واختيار الافضل لتنفيذها وبث الاعمال وتطورات التي يقوم بها المركز اولا بأول علي الموقع
أهداف المشروع
1- تحقيق الهدف الحقيقي من المحاورات والمدخلات العلمية داخل الموقع وترجمتها الي حقائق ملموسه .
 2- تشجيع الاعضاء وغيرهم علي الابتكار ومحاولة الاختراعات .
3- العمل علي بث روح التعاون بين الاعضاء .
4- تشجيع اقسام اخري ان يحوذوا حذونا .
5- جذب المخترعين والمبدعين وانشاء فرق عمل .
6- استئصال اجزاء من بيع وتسويق المخترعات لتطوير الموقع والمركز ان شاء الله وفتح مراكز في دول اخرى . 
مركز البحث :
المركز عبارة عن شقة مبدئيا ويتم فرشها ببعض الاثاث والكراسي وجهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالموقع عن طريق شبكة النت ويكون بها معمل به بعض التربيزات ( منضدة ) للعمل عليها وبعض العدد اليدوية البسيطة وبعض الخامات التي يتم استمعالها في التجارب مثل : المغماطيسات غيرها .

التكلفـــة:
التكلفة تقريبيا حوالي عشرون الف جنيه مصري أو خمسة الاف دولار
ايهما اقرب او حسب الامكانيات .
,,, ارجو مساعدتي في تنسيق هذا الموضوع 
انا لم اطلب الدعم لنفسى ولكن اطلب الدعم لجميع اعضاء الملتقى
انا ليس لى دخل باى معاملات مادية وستكون هذه المعاملات بمعرفة ادارة الملتقى
وفقكم الله الي ما فيه من خير لهذه الامة*​ 

آخر مواضيعي 0 المشرف العام والامل
0 تنفيذ المستحيل
 *التوقيع:* :3:عندما تحاول وتصل الى الفشل فهو اول طريق النجاح 
* 

 

 

 *​  حسن59 مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى حسن59 البحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة حسن59 




15-01-2010, 07:38 PM رقم المشاركة : [*2* (*permalink*)] http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u1555.html 
مشرف عام


 






































*شكر وتقدير* 
*السلام عليكم

المهندس حسن

جزاك الله خير

نشكرك على إقتراحك ... بإذن الله سيتم الرد عليك قريباً

إدارة الملتقى*​


التوقيع: نحو ملتقى هندسي عربي هـــــــــادف

أعــــــوذ بالله من نفــــــحة الكبرياء







حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل​
​

 



​ 


​​


----------



## الربع الخالي (17 يناير 2010)

استاذي الفاضل الدكتور/ محمد باشراحيل 
 تحيه طيبه 
انا احد سكان مدينة جدة وأود ان تسمح لي بالتشرف بمعرفتك ومقابلتك في اي مكان انت تحدده او التواصل عن طريق الهاتف
مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## سمير شربك (17 يناير 2010)

دكتور محمد 
شكرا لك على طرح هذا الموضوع 
وانشاء الله سيكون اليوم قريبا الذي يكون به الأختراع العربي بارزا ومنفذا ومفيدا للبشرية 
وانشاء الله سنسمع قريبا بمخترع عربي أو بعالم عربي يحصل على جائزة نوبل في بحث أو استكشاف 
أترجى ذلك :
مع أن ذلك يلزم إمكانيات كبيرة (مال وأشخاص ) ومخابر ومراكز بحوث وخبرات عالية المستوى 

يمكنك بطرحك مساعدة المخترعين الصغار وارشادهم على الطريق الصحيح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

الربع الخالي قال:


> استاذي الفاضل الدكتور/ محمد باشراحيل
> تحيه طيبه
> انا احد سكان مدينة جدة وأود ان تسمح لي بالتشرف بمعرفتك ومقابلتك في اي مكان انت تحدده او التواصل عن طريق الهاتف
> مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير



الأخ الفاضل الربع الخالي 
اشكر لك دعوتك .. يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص 
وتزويدي برقم هاتف جوالك ..وسوف اقوم بالإتصال بك .
ويسرني التعرف بك والتشرف بمقابلتك.

تقبل تحياتي ..​


----------



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

لكن بعض الناس يدعي انه اخترع شي ولكنه ليس باختراع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

الساحر قال:


> لكن بعض الناس يدعي انه اخترع شي ولكنه ليس باختراع


 
ضعف المعلومات ومحدودية مراكز الأبحاث إن وجدت،
وعدم الإطلاع على المستجدات في العالم ومواكبة التطورات.​ 


> لقد مر بي بعض الأخوة الذين إعتقدوا أنهم إكتشفوا شيئا جديدا
> وبعد رؤية الإختراع والتحقق منه .. كانت فكرة مسبوقة
> أوعمل غير ناضج ..


 
مشكور مرووك أخي الكريم الساحر..
والحمدلله على سلامة العودة .. 
ومرحبا ً بك مجددا ودائماً. 
بوركت وعوفيت .​


----------



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

الله يسلمك لقد كانت عندي دورة في مجال طاقة الرياح ولم اجد الوقت لمنتداي المفضل ولقد اشتقت لكم جميعا


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا دمحمد بالفعل يجب أن يقوم كل مبد أو مخترع بما تفضلت به


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (16 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الدكتور محمد باشراحيل تحية طيبة من العراق وبعد :
منذ اكثر من عشر سنوات توصلت الى اختراع لم اسجله وهو طاحونة هواء مبتكرة وبانتاجية تتراوح بين 30 -100 مرة ضعف ما يساوي قطرها من الطواحين العصرية وقد صنعت نماذج مصغرة له وكانت ناجحة ولم اجد في وطننا العربي او الاسلامي اهتماما ملموسا او قدرة علمية او عملية لتنفيذ اختراعي وخصوصا بالعراق لظرفه الراهن , فبماذا تنصحني . تحياتي لك ولاهلي في السعودية وشكرا لجهودك .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

الساحر قال:


> الله يسلمك لقد كانت عندي دورة في مجال طاقة الرياح ولم اجد الوقت لمنتداي المفضل ولقد اشتقت لكم جميعا


 
ويسلمك أخي م. الساحر 
مرحبا مجددا بعودتك .. واتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك.
وفي تحصيلك. 

بارك الله فيك.​ 



nartop قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دمحمد بالفعل يجب أن يقوم كل مبد أو مخترع بما تفضلت به


 
وجزاك الف خير أخي المهندس nartop
أشكر لك ملاحظتك .
وفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

علي الهدلاوي قال:


> الاخ الدكتور محمد باشراحيل تحية طيبة من العراق وبعد :
> منذ اكثر من عشر سنوات توصلت الى اختراع لم اسجله وهو طاحونة هواء مبتكرة وبانتاجية تتراوح بين 30 -100 مرة ضعف ما يساوي قطرها من الطواحين العصرية وقد صنعت نماذج مصغرة له وكانت ناجحة ولم اجد في وطننا العربي او الاسلامي اهتماما ملموسا او قدرة علمية او عملية لتنفيذ اختراعي وخصوصا بالعراق لظرفه الراهن , فبماذا تنصحني . تحياتي لك ولاهلي في السعودية وشكرا لجهودك .


 
الأخ المهندس علي الهدلاوي 
اهلا بك وبأهل العراق .. ​ 
أقتلرح عليك مراسلة أحد الجهات الرسمية التي ذكرتها في المشاركة
مثلا مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية .. وتخبرهم بمقدمة عامة عن الإختراع .​ 
متمنيا لك التوفيق والسداد . ​


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز د . محمد باشراحيل ان شاء الله سافعل والله الموفق .


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (25 فبراير 2010)

السيد الدكتور محمد بشراحيل
السلام عليكم:
كثير من الإختراعات المسجلة بأسماء اصحابها في بلدي ثبت وجودها من عشرات السنوات في بلاد اخرى ، ولأن بعض التطبيقات يحتاجها السوق وبكميات كبيرة مثل بلوك البناء المعزول بداخله بمواد عازلة للحرارة والصوت ، يلجأ المدعي بأنه صاحب الإختراع إلى القضاء لأبتزاز الجهات المصنعة دون موافقته ودفع مبالغ كبيرة ، حتى وإن كانت الألات المصنعة مستوردة من الخارج ، وهي مصممة ومختصة بهذا الإنتاج .
ونجد القضاء واللجان المختصة بحماية الملكية الفكرية تنحاز للمدعي رغم تقديم وثائق تثبت ان الفكرة مطبقة في دول اخرى ومن زمن بعيد.
مع احترامي لكل مبدع يقدم فكرة اصيلة او يكتشف قوانين و طرق مفيدة لخير الإنسانية.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 فبراير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> دكتور محمد
> شكرا لك على طرح هذا الموضوع
> وان شاء الله سيكون اليوم قريبا الذي يكون به الأختراع العربي بارزا ومنفذا ومفيدا للبشرية
> وان شاء الله سنسمع قريبا بمخترع عربي أو بعالم عربي يحصل على جائزة نوبل في بحث أو استكشاف
> ...


 
المهندس شمير شربك 
اشكر لك مرورك ..

 ومعذرةً في تأخر ردي على مداخلتك القيمة وكما يقولون It slipped my mind

وجميعنا ينتظر ذلك اليوم ليكون الوطن العربي وبلدانه 
منطلقا للعلم والإختراعات 

أكرر شكري .. وارجو تقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 فبراير 2010)

زهير انيس ضاهر قال:


> السيد الدكتور محمد بشراحيل
> السلام عليكم:
> كثير من الإختراعات المسجلة بأسماء اصحابها في بلدي ثبت وجودها من عشرات السنوات في بلاد اخرى ، ولأن بعض التطبيقات يحتاجها السوق وبكميات كبيرة مثل بلوك البناء المعزول بداخله بمواد عازلة للحرارة والصوت ، يلجأ المدعي بأنه صاحب الإختراع إلى القضاء لأبتزاز الجهات المصنعة دون موافقته ودفع مبالغ كبيرة ، حتى وإن كانت الألات المصنعة مستوردة من الخارج ، وهي مصممة ومختصة بهذا الإنتاج .
> ونجد القضاء واللجان المختصة بحماية الملكية الفكرية تنحاز للمدعي رغم تقديم وثائق تثبت ان الفكرة مطبقة في دول اخرى ومن زمن بعيد.
> مع احترامي لكل مبدع يقدم فكرة اصيلة او يكتشف قوانين و طرق مفيدة لخير الإنسانية.


 

وعليكم السلام الأخ المهندس زهير ضاهر
أحيانا .. تأخذنا النشوة والفخر بإكتشاف (او إعادة إكتشاف أمر ما ) ونحسب اننا أصحابه 
ولا نتولى البحث والتقصي عن وجوده مسبقا.. 

لذا يتسبب ذلك في كثير من الحرج .


> مع احترامي لكل مبدع يقدم فكرة اصيلة او يكتشف قوانين و طرق مفيدة لخير الإنسانية


شكرا لك على التوضيح والتعليق.
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير وعزة ورفعة.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 مارس 2010)

مهندس مصري بالسعودية يخترع جهاز تكييف ( موضوع للنقاش ) ‏(



123) 





مهندس مصرى بالسعوديه يسجل براءه أختراع من اليابان يحل مشاكل البشرية لقرون قادمه ‏(



12) ​


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## شريقو (2 مارس 2010)

اكم امبير احتاج لعملية استخراج الهيدجين من 10 الواح ستنليستيل لتكون العملية اسرع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2010)

ابو عزام f16 قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد


 

مشكور مهندس ابو عزام ...


----------



## othman.aljundi (29 أبريل 2010)

salam 3lekom
I am Othman Aljundi from jordan
i made a Compressor-Free Refrigerator and i went to the royal sceintific commity
but they told me that i must make a prototype for the project
and must hire two employee and pay to them thier salaries
in fact i don't have enough money to make the project i will need just about 
3000 $ and the most important to register a patent around the world you will need 30,000 $
so if any one know whom can help me i will be thankful
and a lot of research topics i have are published recently in MIT and other American universities
what i am saying that my ideas are not boolshit.
please help me

my email address :  
my phone number is : 


 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مايو 2010)

othman.aljundi قال:


> salam 3lekom
> I am Othman Aljundi from jordan
> i made a Compressor-Free Refrigerator and i went to the royal sceintific commity
> but they told me that i must make a prototype for the project
> ...


 


> what i am saying that my ideas are not boolshit.
> please help me


 
_No, It is not BULLSHIT _
_But you need to prove to a well recognized Research Institute _
_Wish YOU all the BEST_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2011)

مواقع براءات الإختراع ​ 
*مواقع براءات الاختراع*​ 
مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم التقنية
مكتب براءات الإختراع والعلامات التجارية الإمريكية
مكتب براءات الإختراع الأوروبي
مكتب براءات الإختراع الكندي
مكتب براءات الإختراع الأسترالي
مكتب براءات الإختراع الياباني
مكتب براءات دول مجلس لتعاون الخليجي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مواقع براءات الإختراع ​
> 
> *مواقع براءات الاختراع*​
> مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم التقنية
> ...


 

لكل من لديه إختراع 
يمكنه الإتصال بهذه الجمعيات أعلاه.​


----------

